# my horse dressed for christmas!



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

"Merry christmas!" from my quarterhorse/welsh,temecula spudwalker


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks pretty spunky aii?


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

and this is MY HORSE and MY PHOTO so don't steal


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

she's really cute!!!


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

ive rode a horse like that in england


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> she's really cute!!!


It's a "He"


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

sam555 said:


> ive rode a horse like that in england


Awesome,it wouldn't be him though,he's been born and bred in Australia


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He cant see!


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> He cant see!


He can,it's a see-through screen called a "fly mask"...he gets REALLY peed of at the fly's so he has to wear one...no different than wearing sunglasses,Only the see more light


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

looks nice and warm down under... and im freezing


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha,Yeah,sure is hot down here in Australia 

Yesterday it was 36 degrees celcius :/ ...and for christmas tomorrow,It's suposed to be 41 degrees celcius,I think im gonna melt!


----------



## Jamie1989 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Karlee cute horse. I have a 9 year old Paint.
Are you on the horse grooming supplies forum? If not you should join. Here's a picture of my boy Diablo.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Jamie1989 said:


> Hey Karlee cute horse. I have a 9 year old Paint.
> Are you on the horse grooming supplies forum? If not you should join. Here's a picture of my boy Diablo.



Ooooh,i'll join 

Diablo is beautiful!!


----------

